# Moss rock OK?



## luver_of_fish (Mar 3, 2009)

I want to build a small wall to hide my intake tube and heater for my 10 gallon NPT tank and went to the landscaping yard to look for what material I could use. The one that interested me themost was moss rock, but I'm not suree if that would be a good choice an aquarium. They use alot of around here for ponds, but i know an aquarium is a whole different thing. I asked on another plant forum and I haven't gotten but two replies (one of them asking what moss rock was) so I thought I would try here. 

In case you aren't sure what I'm talking about here are a couple of pictures.

Here is a link to a picture of moss rock in nature before they bring it into the landscape yard.

http://outside.danmitchell.org/images/CastleRockCreek20070224.jpg

Here is a picture of what it looks like when they bring it to the landscaping yard. As you can see all the moss is dried out. I can get pieces of this rock that are much smaller than the picture, but the picture gives a good idea of what it looks like.

http://www.qualityorganicproducts.com/images/MossRock.JPG


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

For a planted tank, especially if it has CO2 supplementation, you want to avoid rocks with calcium carbonate. The Calcium carbonate leaches from the rock, increasing your KH/GH and making it difficult to get balance with your ferts/CO2.

You can check it out by pouring an acid on it - muriatic acid, apparently available at swimming pool supply stores. I personally haven't had much luck finding it.

Another source of strong acid is pH Down - available in most pet/aquarium stores.

Pour a little bit on the rock, if it starts bubbling or fizzling, it's no good for planted aquarium use.


The moss they have on those moss rocks will not survive in permanently submersed conditions. If you get them you'll want to scrub off the debris and organic material from them.

If you're looking to make a 'moss wall', it may be easier using java/taiwan/your-favorite-aquatic moss and tying them to an inert substance (pastic mesh, inert rock, plastic decor) and letting it grow out with that.


----------



## luver_of_fish (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks. Maybe a moss wall would be the best. Do you have any suggestions on how I could set it up in the tank so it will stay standing? It would sit probably 3" or so from the back and against one side to hide the intake and heater. I think if it is horizontal with the back I won't need to worry about restricting the water flow. Also, this is a natural planted tank so I have soil covered in gravel and don't want to desturb that too much and have soil gunk floating all over the tank. 

Also, I am experimenting with cork tile as a background with Christmas moss, lace java ferns, an anubias 'nana' and an African fern stuck on it. We'll see how that goes. This is the big reason I don't want to have the intake tube and heater showing. I am trying to get a very nice looking tank going.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

I think using gutter guard is your best bet - holes are big enough to let flow through, and you can 'sandwich' a bit of moss in between. With some good pruning, it will turn into a nice little moss wall.

I would add enough lead weights at the 'bottom' of the wall to keep it in place, since you're not keeping it directly flush with the back glass. I haven't tried it with gutter guard, but you can get a heat gun (the stuff used to remove paint from walls) and try 'shaping' the material into a convex shape to fit your needs if it's in a corner....

Show us some pics if you get it going


----------



## luver_of_fish (Mar 3, 2009)

The gutter guard sounds like a great idea! Thanks. :hail: I like the idea of more plants anyway. 

This tank currently houses 1 crowntail betta and 7 black neon tetras. They all seem pretty happy so far. 

Here is a picture after 24 hours.









Here is picture today. It has cleared up nicely. I took this picture during the day though ansd so there is a lot of reflection from the kitchen, but you can still see the difference.


----------



## MagpieTear (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm growing out a small bit of weeping moss trapped between some gutter guard that I zip tied around my intake. So far it's looking pretty good, being only a week. I'll try to get a picture up tomorrow. I just did a water change and everything's still bubbling too much to get a decent pic.


----------

